

Zuckerberg: Facebook doesn’t make real profits, and that’s okay - jordanmessina
http://venturebeat.com/2010/10/16/facebook-mark-zuckerberg-profits/

======
devmonk
Let's see how ok it is when something else comes along that everyone switches
to using instead of Facebook. It is inevitable that it will happen.

I'd be the first to say, "Do something you believe in, not just something to
make money." But, not factoring profit into the equation for a company like
Facebook is like growing corn just to produce the ethanol to run the tractors
to plant and harvest more corn. It's nuts.

